# Planting Red Tiger Lotus



## Dood Lee (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi all. I just got a new tiger lotus bulb, and I need help because I have never planted a bulb plant before. Is there a top or bottom to this thing? 

One end of bulb has tiny little pokey looking things sticking out. Are these the roots or is this the top of the plant? Also, how deep do I have to place the bulb in the substrate?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Put them in the tank.....sometimes they sink right away, sometimes they dont. Once they sink, they will eventually send out leaves. Leave your bulbs alone and don’t actually push them into your substrate until they’ve germinated. The first poking protrusions are the leaves, they will grow roots later. Now you know what the top is. Push the bulb into the substrate leaving a bit of the crown and the leaves poking out. Do not burry totally. Roots will follow the leaves.
jB


----------



## Dood Lee (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## arellanon (Apr 1, 2005)

Jason is right. What I also do is let the bulb sink and leave it alone; eventually the bulb will orient itself and the leaves will "pull" it right side up. After a while the roots will sprout out and "dig" into the substrate and anchor themsleves. Lotus are much fun to observe!


----------



## Dood Lee (Jan 14, 2005)

Blacktron! Those were the first Lego space series figs I bought.


----------

